# How do I revert the TPL to default settings?



## fadedninna (Jun 22, 2022)




----------



## Worthis (Jun 22, 2022)

You can try deleting the .ini file and rebooting ur pc afterwards , although you have to reapply every other change you've done


----------



## fadedninna (Jun 23, 2022)

Worthis said:


> You can try deleting the .ini file and rebooting ur pc afterwards , although you have to reapply every other change you've done


I did try that, the values aren't changing. It keeps the same.


----------



## dnm_TX (Jun 23, 2022)

fadedninna said:


> I did try that, the values aren't changing. It keeps the same.


Because you didn't change any of those values to begin with. They're all the default values set by your laptop's manufacturer.
So the question is,what exactly you want to....*REVERT*?????


----------



## fadedninna (Jun 23, 2022)

dnm_TX said:


> Because you didn't change any of those values to begin with. They're all the default values set by your laptop's manufacturer.
> So the question is,what exactly you want to....*REVERT*?????


Bruh. Those aren't the default values because I CHANGED them to these values?


----------



## dnm_TX (Jun 23, 2022)

fadedninna said:


> Bruh.


Not really in a mood to argue with some TikTok wannabe angry hormonal teenager !!!!!!


----------



## rethcirE (Jun 23, 2022)

AFAIK the 9750H has PL1 of 45W and PL2 of 75W by 'default'. TTL of 28 seconds is default.


----------



## fadedninna (Jun 23, 2022)

rethcirE said:


> AFAIK the 9750H has PL1 of 45W and PL2 of 75W by 'default'. TTL of 28 seconds is default.


Thanks


----------



## unclewebb (Jun 23, 2022)

To find your default settings, I would exit ThrottleStop, delete the ThrottleStop.INI file and then use the Windows Shut Down menu option and completely shut down your computer. This should reset the CPU to default values. When you start back up and run ThrottleStop, it will create a new ThrottleStop.INI configuration file and it will have the values that the BIOS set the CPU to.

Different manufacturers use different PL1 and PL2 values for the 9750H. The Intel default TDP is 45W and Intel used to recommend that PL1 should be set equal to the 45W TDP. For a while Intel was recommending to set PL2 approximately 20% to 25% higher than PL1. If PL1 = 45W then PL2 = 54W to 56W. Somewhere around 60W should be OK. Neither of these values are high enough to achieve maximum sustained performance. They are OK if you are interested in using default values.


----------



## fadedninna (Jun 23, 2022)

i have no choice but to use the default settings because i have a very very very bad cooling

edit: i cant believe these are my default settings there is no way this laptop can run with this pl values


----------



## unclewebb (Jun 23, 2022)

Many laptops used default power limits that are set much higher than the cooling can manage. It makes consumers feel good when they buy a laptop and it comes with a 90W power limit. Kind of like buying a car with a 200 mph or 320 km/h speedometer. Consumers love this kind of stuff.

Are you using any power management software on your computer that came from the manufacturer? That software might be setting the power limits much higher than the BIOS has set the power limits to.


----------



## fadedninna (Jun 23, 2022)

unclewebb said:


> Are you using any power management software on your computer that came from the manufacturer?


Yes, my laptop has a control center this values are from turbo/game mode in office mode the values are 35 PL1 35 PL2

And this is my log file while gaming


----------



## unclewebb (Jun 23, 2022)

The log file shows lots of EDP throttling and PL2 throttling at 30W. Is that what you want?

ThrottleStop and your control center software are not compatible. You cannot use two different programs that are writing different power limit values to the same power limit register. It is not ThrottleStop that is screwing around with your default power limits. It is your control center software doing this.

Take your laptop apart, clean it and replace the thermal paste. Improve the cooling so you can run it at full speed.


----------



## fadedninna (Jun 23, 2022)

unclewebb said:


> The log file shows lots of EDP throttling and PL2 throttling at 30W. Is that what you want?
> 
> ThrottleStop and your control center software are not compatible. You cannot use two different programs that are writing different power limit values to the same power limit register. It is not ThrottleStop that is screwing around with your default power limits. It is your control center software doing this.
> 
> Take your laptop apart, clean it and replace the thermal paste. Improve the cooling so you can run it at full speed.


I can uninstall the control center.
How can I fix that EDP and PL2 throttle?
It was cleaned two days ago and the thermal paste was changed.


----------



## unclewebb (Jun 23, 2022)

fadedninna said:


> How can I fix that EDP and PL2 throttle?


If you are going to be using ThrottleStop, set Power Limit 4 in the TDP window to a value of 0. If IccMax is unlocked in the FIVR window, set the core and the cache IccMax to the maximum, 255.75.

Post a screenshot of the FIVR window so I can see what options are available there.

For PL2 throttling, check the MMIO Lock box and set your PL1 and PL2 turbo power limits higher. If your cooling system was not designed to cool an 80W CPU then you are always going to have either power limit throttling or thermal throttling.

Did you replace the thermal paste or did you take it to a shop? What type of thermal paste was used?


----------



## fadedninna (Jun 23, 2022)




----------



## unclewebb (Jun 23, 2022)

It looks like your cooling can only handle a 45W CPU long term. Setting the power limits to 60W and 90W will likely cause thermal throttling. Laptops with 9750H processors and inadequate cooling are common. There is no way your cooling can handle a 90W processor for 28 seconds. Setting the PL2 power limit to 90W will cause constant thermal throttling.



unclewebb said:


> set the core and the cache IccMax to the maximum, 255.75.


----------



## fadedninna (Jun 23, 2022)

unclewebb said:


> It looks like your cooling can only handle a 45W CPU long term. Setting the power limits to 60W and 90W will likely cause thermal throttling. Laptops with 9750H processors and inadequate cooling are common. There is no way your cooling can handle a 90W processor for 28 seconds. Setting the PL2 power limit to 90W will cause constant thermal throttling.


Okay I set the PL1 to 45w PL2 to 75w,  Power Limit 4 to 0, Core and Cache IccMax to 255.75.
I believe you need a log file now?


----------



## unclewebb (Jun 23, 2022)

fadedninna said:


> I believe you need a log file now?


I love looking at log files. They show exactly how a computer is running. Temperatures and speed and any reasons for throttling are all included. Screenshots are like a brief picture of what is going on. A log file is more like a video of the situation.


----------



## fadedninna (Jun 23, 2022)

unclewebb said:


> I love looking at log files. They show exactly how a computer is running. Temperatures and speed and any reasons for throttling are all included. Screenshots are like a brief picture of what is going on. A log file is more like a video of the situation.


----------



## fadedninna (Jun 25, 2022)

Hi @unclewebb I hope you are doing fine. Can you check the log files please?


----------



## unclewebb (Jun 25, 2022)

The log file on the 24th shows the CPU mostly using the 40 multiplier with just some very brief thermal throttling (TEMP) for a second or two. That three minute segment looks great. 

The first log file on the 23rd shows this.


```
DATE       TIME    MULTI   C0%   CKMOD  BAT_mW  TEMP   NVIDIA GPU     VID   POWER
2022-06-23  23:49:35  31.01   43.2  100.0       0   74    1845    75   0.8867   22.1
2022-06-23  23:49:36  31.02   45.0  100.0       0   74    1800    75   0.8802   22.5
2022-06-23  23:49:37  31.09   44.0  100.0       0   74    1800    75   0.8914   22.2
2022-06-23  23:49:38  31.01   42.8  100.0       0   73    1845    75   0.8834   21.6
2022-06-23  23:49:39  31.09   47.0  100.0       0   75    1845    75   0.8879   22.7
2022-06-23  23:49:40  31.03   44.5  100.0       0   74    1830    75   0.8776   22.3
2022-06-23  23:49:41  31.01   42.7  100.0       0   74    1830    75   0.8785   21.2
2022-06-23  23:49:42  31.04   41.1  100.0       0   74    1815    74   0.8776   21.0
2022-06-23  23:49:43  31.06   43.9  100.0       0   74    1815    74   0.8907   21.8
2022-06-23  23:49:44  31.04   44.3  100.0       0   74    1830    75   0.8893   21.8
2022-06-23  23:49:45  31.02   42.3  100.0       0   74    1830    75   0.8820   21.1
2022-06-23  23:49:46  31.03   45.6  100.0       0   74    1845    75   0.8943   22.3
```

For some reason the CPU multiplier has dropped down to only 31 instead of 40 like the other log file was showing. I am not sure why. Do you remember changing anything?

No throttling reasons are being reported. Usually an EPP setting of 84 is enough to get maximum CPU speed. Try using the High Performance power plan. Check the FIVR monitoring table to see if this sets EPP to 0. You can also use ThrottleStop to try and force EPP to 0 while using the High Performance power plan. 

Maybe an EPP setting of somewhere around 32 might be a better compromise that will allow the CPU to slow down when it is lightly loaded while still allowing maximum CPU speed when playing. Not sure. Are you still using the Control Center software?


----------



## fadedninna (Jun 25, 2022)

unclewebb said:


> No throttling reasons are being reported. Usually an EPP setting of 84 is enough to get maximum CPU speed. Try using the High Performance power plan. Check the FIVR monitoring table to see if this sets EPP to 0. You can also use ThrottleStop to try and force EPP to 0 while using the High Performance power plan.
> 
> Maybe an EPP setting of somewhere around 32 might be a better compromise that will allow the CPU to slow down when it is lightly loaded while still allowing maximum CPU speed when playing. Not sure. Are you still using the Control Center software?


I use 84 on EPP changed it to 32, I was already using High Performance plan, no I deleted the control center software. 
IDK why my cpu runs like this in that game


----------



## unclewebb (Jun 26, 2022)

Your CPU is not slowing down to the 31 multiplier like it was before. EPP at 32 seems better.

The only problem now is thermal throttling. Lots of TEMP warnings in the log file. You need better cooling to run that game at full speed.


----------



## fadedninna (Jun 26, 2022)

unclewebb said:


> Your CPU is not slowing down to the 31 multiplier like it was before. EPP at 32 seems better.
> 
> The only problem now is thermal throttling. Lots of TEMP warnings in the log file. You need better cooling to run that game at full speed.


I mean I still can at 144fps stable. I think it will be fine.


----------

